# Garlic Wine and Other Delights (Humor)



## Scooter68 (Sep 3, 2018)

I've only been on the forum for a little over 3 years and I certainly don't want to belittle anyone, but...
During this time there have been some unusual request for recipes and/or reports of wines people are interested in making. Some, to my personal interest seem a bit out there, perhaps some were written after a few too many glasses of wine, or not. Before you think I judge other's ideas too much, I will admit to having tried and enjoyed Garlic Ice cream from Gilroy, CA garlic capital of the world. (And I got enjoy it for several hours - burp!) 

In any case it got me to thinking - We need a little humor in our lives from time to time. Perhaps this idea will bomb like one of Johnny Carsons bad jokes but, life goes on.

So here's couple the popped into my mind. (Did I mention I thrive on Farside cartoons)
Add any you can come up with or have heard suggested by someone.

*Garlic Wine* - Full bodied with not less than 25 medium bulbs per gallon. ABV - to suit yourself go high, go low.
Very useful as that last glass before leaving for home. May cover your consumption level if stopped by an officer who askes you to roll down your window. 
Also useful for ending that bad date quickly. Break it out once you reach that point where you realize that person is from another planet and it ain't Venus. 
In a pinch can be used with the next wine to top off that healthy salad

*Leek Wine* - The fresh aroma of Leeks perks up the taste buds (Or annilates them) after a dull entre.' You will need at least 5 large bunches of fresh leeks rinsed and chopped per gallon. May be also enhanced with a few cloves of garlic. After the bottle is about half-empty, add salt, pepper, and oil and you have the perfect salad dressing for those facing a very boring evening with the in-laws.
This one perhaps could spawn some creativity for labels as well. Leeky Wine Bottles.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Sep 4, 2018)

Garlic Wine . . . did that once. Not again. House smelled liked the county land fill for two weeks while fermenting.


----------



## dancingbare (Oct 7, 2018)

Think about your equipment too! You would need an alternate set of equipment to make avoid crossover flavoring the next project


----------



## salcoco (Oct 7, 2018)

https://winemaking.jackkeller.net/index.asp legitimate recipes for garlic wine also one for onion.


----------



## pgentile (Oct 7, 2018)

Made a batch each of garlic and onion last year. They are getting close to one year old. Both are great cooking wines, that's what I made them for. There's a thread here somewhere of my process.

Onion is supposed to be drinkable after a year.

The lees from these were the stinkiest I have had from fermenting to date, not pleasant. Couldn't rack and clean carboys quick enough.

Zero smells and flavors remained with the equipment.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 7, 2018)

pgentile said:


> Made a batch each of garlic and onion last year. They are getting close to one year old. Both are great cooking wines, that's what I made them for. There's a thread here somewhere of my process.
> 
> Onion is supposed to be drinkable after a year.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reminder, forgot you gave me some. What did you already make? Unlike most on here my cooking skills are limited.


----------



## pgentile (Oct 7, 2018)

Any recipe that calls for wine works.


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 9, 2018)

pgentile said:


> Made a batch each of garlic and onion last year. They are getting close to one year old.  Both are great cooking wines, that's what I made them for. There's a thread here somewhere of my process.
> 
> Onion is supposed to be drinkable after a year.
> 
> ...


I used some of the onion to cook with last weekend (part of a marinade). I plan on using the garlic wine in a shrimp scampi recipe I adore, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## pgentile (Oct 9, 2018)

Scampi sounds real good right about now. I used the garlic in a paella last week.


----------



## Chris Pittock (Feb 7, 2019)

I recently made some Chilli & Mango wine. It smelt like a beef casserole while fermenting in the bin, but that cleared after racking. It's a bit strange to drink, with a lovely warming after taste. If I use chilli's again I will make a deep Merlot style red with perhaps a dash or two of coco powder for that "Chocolate and Chilli" effect


----------

